# Grilled chicken sandwich



## Speedmachine (Oct 11, 2012)

I often have this chicken sandwich as a quick snack. I know a lot of people avoid bread but I don't see the harm in a couple of slices of wholemeal granary bread 

It tastes like a chicken burger but I know exactly what has gone into it. Let me know what you think 

A link to it on my blog:

http://strongmuscleproject.wordpress.com/2012/09/14/muscle-food/

*High protein chicken sandwich*



*Ingredients*

Chicken fillet - 8oz / 226 grams (marinated in any way you want)

Sliced onion

Tomato slices

Cucumber slices

Low fat cheese slice (optional)

2 slices of thick wholemeal granary bread

Mayonnaise (optional)

Garlic and Herb sauce (optional)



*Instructions*

Now , this is so easy I really don't think it needs describing but I'll do it for completeness.

1) Grill the chicken fillet. I use a George Foreman grill but you can use a griddle pan or even put it in the over. I prefer the George Foreman grill because it only takes about 10 min.

2) Once the chicken is grilled, toast the granary bread.

3) Spread some mayonnaise on one of the slices of toast

4) Put the cheese slice on the toast

5) Cut the chicken breast so that it fits neatly into the toast and place it down

6) Put the sliced onions, tomatoes and cucumbers on the chicken.

7) Spread the garlic and herb sauce on the top slice of toast and put it on top to complete the sandwich

8) Enjoy!

The sauce, cheese and mayonnaise are optional but it would be a pretty boring sandwich without them. Feel free to use any other choices according to your taste.

*Nutritional Facts*

I haven't really worked out the exact macronutrients for this sandwich but based on the ingredients described above it should be approximately as follows:

Protien = 40g

Carbohydrates = 35g

Fat = 5g


----------

